
I was frustrated with reading Twitter threads until today - anandaverma18
I was frustrated with reading twitter threads until today I searched and found some good online tools that can unroll threads and let you read all in one place. And beautiful there are bots also.<p>1. ThreadReaderApp.com also has a bot
2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mythreadreader.com&#x2F; I think this is pretty new but seems better and fast. Probably get a bot soon.<p>Happy reading twitter threads.
======
thirtythree
I actually hate this app and bot. It always pollutes the normal twitter
threads which seem to have been greatly improved recently

~~~
anandaverma18
Strange, somehow i find it easy to read long treads using this. I am usually
lost otherwise :)

